# cherry shrimp having babies safe with endlers?



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if having red cherry shrimp with eggs (2) of them is safe with a fish call Endlers. It's in a 2.5 gallon nano planted tank with diy co2 and sponge filter. I was wondering if anyone has experienced or suggestions on having about 2-3 Endlers in a tank with 2 red cherry shrimp that are carrying eggs with a few male RCS. Mainly, I want to know if the RCS babies will be eaten by the Endlers basically. THanks for any responds.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Baby shrimp are a tasty snack for most other fish.... but if the babies have enough plant cover to hide in, they may do alright


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have Endlers and rcs in a 10 gallon heavily planted. If the Endlers can get to the newly born rcs, they will eat them. Provide lots of cover and you'll have enough surviving to increase your population of rcs, otherwise, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup agreed. I have both Endlers and Cherry shrimp in a 3 gallon tank. 

Lots of rocks and mosses for cover will keep your baby cherry shrimp happy and alive. I started with about 4 cherries and a few endlers. Cherry population is at least 50 strong. The larger cherries roam around in the open while the endlers swim all over.

-John N.


----------



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll see how everything go as the babies RCS are born and how the Endlers react to the babies or even if they will try to eat them. I'm post as soon as I see anything. Thanks everyone


----------

